# Danfoss VLT 2800, PID



## sr-83 (27 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche Testweise, die Funktion des PID Reglers im FU zu testen. Evtl kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie man den bei Danfoss einstellt.

Zur Hardwarebeschaltung:

FU: Danfoss VLT 2803
Istwert: Zu Testzwecken ein 1k-Poti am 0-10V Analogeingang (Klemme 53)
Sollwert: Vorgegeben als Festsollwert (50%).

Einstellungen habe ich vorgenommen nach diesem Dokument, aber leicht verändert:
http://forms.danfoss.com/ch/pdf/PID_Kurzanleitung_5000.pdf

Para314 Eing.60 Analog ist deaktiviert, aber dafür 308 Analog Ein.53 auf 2 für Istwert
Para 309 - 310 dann 0-10V

Para414 Min. Istwert-Transmitter:  0
Para415 Max. Istwert-Transmitter: 100 
Para416 Einheit : %
Para204 Min Sollwert : 0
Para205 Max Sollwert: 100
Para215 Festsollwert : 50
Para201 Min. Frequenz: 5 Hz
Para202 Max Frequenz: 50 Hz
Para439 PID Startfreq : 20 HZ

Nun mal zu Ablauf, was passiert wenn ich Start (Ortbeschaltung wg Testzwecken) drücke. 

Der Motor läuft seine 3sec Anlauframpe auf 20 Hz, fällt dann auf 5 Hz Min Frequenz zurück. Auf dem Display erscheint eine WarnMeldung Err.33 (Frequenzabweichung). An Eingangsklemme 53, habe ich die Spannung gemessen. Die lässt sich wunderbar von 0-10V verstellen. 
Angenommen ich habe den auf 2V stehen, möchte 50% Festsollwert (umgerechnet 5V Istwert) erreichen, dann sollte der Motor doch nun aufdrehen um auf den Sollwert zukommen ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, dass der Motor mal anfängt zu regeln.

Danke und Gruß
SR


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (27 September 2009)

Ohje, warum den 2800er 

Aber okay, hast du das Produkthandbuch oder das Projektierungshandbuch ? wenn nicht , gib mir mal deine Mailadresse.

Das könnte dir ersteinmal weiterhelfen andernfalls müssten wir das nochmal genauer beleuchten !


----------

